# E60 may hit the market in July 2003



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

According to insider information, the upcoming 5 Series may hit the market in July and not, as expected, in September 2003 on the IAA in Frankfurt.

To the question the BMW Press Department didn't want to acknowledge it and said 'Well, the summer in Bayern starts in May and ends in September'


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

wow, that means production would start in June, huh?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *wow, that means production would start in June, huh? *


If they want to deliver the first cars to the dealers, yes, they need to start the production in June.

I know that (from reliable sources) that they have already started the test production. :eeps:


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

I really doubt this will happen. I have been told by numerous BMW/NA people that the car has been pushed off indefenitly. Why? Well, for starters BMW actually brought in owners to voice opinions. Most weren't very happy. BMW also said that they weren't going to sell a car that wasn't leap and bounds over the current E39. Think about it, the other guys are still chasing the E39 and can't compete. BMW is probably a bit nervous about loosing the market share on the 5er.
Lastly, the new model is definitly a major step back and its unlikley that any of the photos or interior shots will make it to market.
Did you know the E39 was voted one of the 10 best cars ever made over seas?
How do you compete with that?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Woohooo!! Buggy 5's by June!

I cant wait to set my sites on a 2008/09 540(545?). Maybe by then, the track car will be another 2002- but an M5, not a '75 :bigpimp: :bigpimp: 

Hey, we get to dream. And I'll be nearly 40. On second thought, maybe an MZ5? Ahhh, the ageless dreaming of those who have yet to age.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> *I really doubt this will happen. I have been told by numerous BMW/NA people that the car has been pushed off indefenitly...
> Lastly, the new model is definitly a major step back and its unlikley that any of the photos or interior shots will make it to market.*


Sounds like wishful thinking, but I hope you're right.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I tend to trust Mr B's information


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I doubt the indefinite delay story as well. I can't wait to see the reviews of this puppy.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

jzdinan540i said:


> *I really doubt this will happen. I have been told by numerous BMW/NA people that the car has been pushed off indefenitly. Why? Well, for starters BMW actually brought in owners to voice opinions. Most weren't very happy. BMW also said that they weren't going to sell a car that wasn't leap and bounds over the current E39. Think about it, the other guys are still chasing the E39 and can't compete. BMW is probably a bit nervous about loosing the market share on the 5er.
> Lastly, the new model is definitly a major step back and its unlikley that any of the photos or interior shots will make it to market.
> Did you know the E39 was voted one of the 10 best cars ever made over seas?
> How do you compete with that? *


Pushed off indefinitely ? E60 is/was (officialy) announced to appear in Frankfurt IAA.

A bit nervous about loosing market share ? Since the launch of the new Mercedes E-Class, E39 lost *20%* market share. This is more that 'a bit' nervous.

I know that the E39 was voted the best business class car in 2001. But that doesn't automatically means that BMW AG is not able to build a better one.

Finally, the development of the E60 is completed. There was an official presentation for the dealers back in December 2002.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Finally, the development of the E60 is completed. There was an official presentation for the dealers back in December 2002. *


And why have you yet to post pictures from said event   Don't tell us you don't have any :angel:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *And why have you yet to post pictures from said event   Don't tell us you don't have any :angel:  *


I swear that I have tried my best to bribe them, but no go


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *I swear that I have tried my best to bribe them, but no go  *


Keep on them :angel: :thumbup:


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

*According to insider information, the upcoming 5 Series may hit the market in July and not, as expected, in September 2003 on the IAA in Frankfurt. * 
[hr]

Except for the Z3 convertible (which was a brand new category of car for BMW)
When was the last time that BMW Ever released a car in the summertime


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Snip from an article in Autoweek, which was put on their website two days ago...



> ...The two biggest factors in BMW's big volume plans are the X3 sport wagon, which will debut in the U.S. around January 2004; and the 1 series, a new small car due in late 2004. BMW unveiled the xActivity concept vehicle, which is close to the X3 production car, at the Detroit auto show...
> 
> *BMW also will introduce a redesigned 5 series, due in the United States around September*, and a new 6 series coupe and convertible, due in the U.S. market in the spring of 2004...
> 
> Tom Purves, chairman of BMW (US) Holding Corp., said in another interview that BMW's U.S. sales could top 300,000, *even before the 1 series reaches the United States, probably a few months after its European debut.*


It seems the US launch is usually (almost always?) a couple months after the European launch, so if the E60 is "due in the United States around September" it should be out in Germany a few months before that.

http://www.autoweek.com/cat_content...=carnews&loc_code=index&content_code=07732734


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *I swear that I have tried my best to bribe them, but no go  *


Did you get the impression from dealers you talked to that the car is Bangled? To what degree? Is the interior definitely going to be a flat ugly expanse a la e65 and Buick?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> *Did you get the impression from dealers you talked to that the car is Bangled? To what degree? Is the interior definitely going to be a flat ugly expanse a la e65 and Buick? *


They won't tell anything at the moment. It's strictly forbidden.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Ja. Verboten.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

So, if the car is to go on sale in Europe in July, it almost seems it would it be at the Geneva show in March?!










http://www.geneva-palexpo.ch/en/Home/Manifestations/detail.php?event_id=34&year=2003


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *So, if the car is to go on sale in Europe in July, it almost seems it would it be at the Geneva show in March?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes. I read this on roadfly:

"AUTOCAR(I do not know exactly which week, I believe the Jan 1, 2003 edition) said the new E60 5 series will debut at Geneva in March. This magazine did a preview of all upcoming models for the 2003 season. According to the mag, a 500hp V-10 M5 will arrive in Europe late 2003 as a model year 2004."


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Buy a new E39 while you still can. :eeps:


----------

